# Prop pres software



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I've been in the prop pres biz for just about two years now and have been pushing off getting software to help with the business. I'm at a point now where emails and spreadsheets are getting out of control and I can't keep up with managing it all especially since picking up a new client. 

Any advice for what the best software is? Ive heard of fieldcomm, ezinspections, proppreswizard, and preservtrac and I've looked at their websites but I'm not sure which is best. I've tried searching google and in this forum but wasn't able to find any reviews or comments. 

Anyone have recommendations for what's best? I heard fieldcomm is the most expensive, but is it worth it?

We have 3 clients that we work with and 35 contractors in the field. We handle both inspections and prop pres work. With grasscut season coming up we want to get a system in place ASAP to keep things organized. 

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

I use ADKAD Groundskeeper PRO and love it... I have used it for going on 7 years.... I use Quick Books for accounting....Hope this helps...


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks AffordablePS.

Does anyone have any other recommendations or experience with any other software also?

also with quickbooks, is there an easy way to manage the jobs or any tips and tricks for making the most of it?

thanks


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I just upgraded from QB 2009 to 2012. They have a couple of nice features in '12 they haven't had previously. 

For example you can scan pertinent documents into QB and attach them to a customer or just as a document holder.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Is there a good program for managing properties to schedule lawn cuts or other routine maintenance?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Infield Express

It is made for our business and works great.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Doberman Prop said:


> Infield Express
> 
> It is made for our business and works great.


Really???? With all the errors as problems of infield express, the time delays, I just placed everything on iCloud for my employees. Photos are uploaded through our iPads or iPhones. What i pay for a yearly subscription to Apple for the storage is pennies compared to FC licensing and CPU fee's.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Really???? With all the errors as problems of infield express, the time delays, I just placed everything on iCloud for my employees. Photos are uploaded through our iPads or iPhones. What i pay for a yearly subscription to Apple for the storage is pennies compared to FC licensing and CPU fee's.


Other than the occasional struggle with Silverlight we like it. If there is something better by all means share with me.

It would be awesome if there was an ap that did it all. FAS has an app but I have heard mixed reviews.


----------



## lonestarfs (Nov 24, 2012)

We used PropertyPresWizard and it works great. Transferring to EZInspections now just because they have mobile apps for faster processing.


----------

